# Linking 2 units



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I plan on buying a second unit for my boat . Do i need 2 transducers to be able to link them


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

What units are you trying to link? You do not necessarily have to have more than one transducer.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a hook 7 and plan to buy a second hook 7


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

The hook 7 is a stand alone unit. It does not have network capability.


----------

